# Can anyone upgrade a SL Ultrastinger to XML



## CamoNinja (Sep 4, 2012)

Is there anyone that could do it ? If so please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## 03hemi (Sep 28, 2012)

Id like to know also!


----------



## Tiresius (Oct 1, 2012)

It reminds me of Mac's Custom Mag dropin. I have no idea how it works but you can ask Mac if he knows. But be patient because custom builders have been uber busy lately.


----------

